# help on a pig roast



## niner93 (Mar 18, 2003)

I have a pig roast this weekend for my inlaws family and I have been nominated to be chef for the day. I'm all set on the roasting part but would like any tips you might have about adding a little flavor to the pig. Any advise would be greatly appreciated!!!!!


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

We have always stuffed the pig's body cavity with whole chickens. And make sure you use plent of your favorite rub on the chickens. If your planning for the pig to be done at around 4, the chickens are done a around 11 to noon for lunch. Just wrap the pig in chicken wire to hold the birds in.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

We do the chickens for stuffing as well, take the chickens out when your cutting the pig and throw them on the BBQ to brown up, they're great!

We've also stuffed the pig with different kinds of sausage, mostly the spicier kilbasa's and italian sausages. They will add flavor and keep the pig "moist". Again, when your cutting up the pig throw the sausage on the grill to brown up.

Our pig roaster uses charcoal, we'll add some maple and mesique chunks for smoking, adds to the flavor. It can be a pain but I can tell you that nothing beats a pig roasted over charcoal! 

Good Luck and Good Eating!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, niner93-

Last year at Wild Bill's 1st Annual Pig Roast, we shot it up with several different marinades using one of those giant hypodermic needles (ala turkey preperation injectors.)

Seemed to work well, but I don't recall moisture of the meat being an issue in those areas that were not injected....

Good luck!


----------



## niner93 (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks guys, the sausage thing sounds like it will hit the spot. Is there any good marinades to inject into the pig that's kind of what I'm looking for? And by the way it is going to be done over charcoal, it's the only way to grill!!!!!


----------

